# Home Grow Veg !



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2018)

Have finished sugar-snap peas, nearly finished strawberries, cauliflowers  nearly ready. Its Tomato time


----------



## New-journey (Aug 7, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Have finished sugar-snap peas, nearly finished strawberries, cauliflowers  nearly ready. Its Tomato time


Brilliant!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 7, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Have finished sugar-snap peas, nearly finished strawberries, cauliflowers  nearly ready. Its Tomato time


 home grown tomatoes are the best.....if you get a surplus. Oh no they’d get squashed in the post


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2018)

This year I got some plants from my friend & they are Orange colored (taste good, tomatoes)


----------



## Sally W (Aug 7, 2018)

I’ve no allotment but have so far collected from friends: gooseberries, rhubarb, runner beans and a mountain of courgettes. My freezer is packed solid!


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Last winter I had to move from a house with a massive veg plot to a flat with a balcony.
I have been harvesting tons (well lbs really!) of tomatoes from the two tumbler tomato bushes on the balcony and am about to pick the first of my runner beans (3 plants in a 12 inch plot, trained over the balcony railings). I am also about to pick my first ripe fig (I dug up and brought the fig tree with me, but it didn't really react very well to the move, and most of the fruit has dropped off, but it seems to be reviving now).
And there I was, really worried I'd miss my home grown food.......


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> Last winter I had to move from a house with a massive veg plot to a flat with a balcony.
> I have been harvesting tons (well lbs really!) of tomatoes from the two tumbler tomato bushes on the balcony and am about to pick the first of my runner beans (3 plants in a 12 inch plot, trained over the balcony railings). I am also about to pick my first ripe fig (I dug up and brought the fig tree with me, but it didn't really react very well to the move, and most of the fruit has dropped off, but it seems to be reviving now).
> And there I was, really worried I'd miss my home grown food.......


It really puts a smile on your bracket. & its got to be healthy


----------



## Katieb (Aug 8, 2018)

We grow quite a bit too. For some plums on the way. I love our homemade plum gin!! Makes great presents too!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2018)

Katieb said:


> We grow quite a bit too. For some plums on the way. I love our homemade plum gin!! Makes great presents too!


Sounds good Katieb  Being out in the garden keeps you active.


----------



## Sally W (Aug 9, 2018)

Barbie1 said:


> Last winter I had to move from a house with a massive veg plot to a flat with a balcony.
> I have been harvesting tons (well lbs really!) of tomatoes from the two tumbler tomato bushes on the balcony and am about to pick the first of my runner beans (3 plants in a 12 inch plot, trained over the balcony railings). I am also about to pick my first ripe fig (I dug up and brought the fig tree with me, but it didn't really react very well to the move, and most of the fruit has dropped off, but it seems to be reviving now).
> And there I was, really worried I'd miss my home grown food.......


Maybe I should turn a small piece of my garden to a veg plot if you can make that transition. It’s juts the thought of going on holiday with no watering


----------



## Drummer (Aug 9, 2018)

Get a trickle feed hose - they are a sort of foam rubber - stick one end into a raised water butt and arrange the hose along the rows, the water trickles out and keeps things watered.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2018)

Toms are still on the go


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2018)

Are you watching Hugh W in his garden ?


----------



## Sally W (Aug 21, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Toms are still on the go [/QUOTEI made some very tasty tomato relish this morning. Sadly from shop bought tomatoes. But if you’ve a glut it’s a good way of preserving


----------



## weecee (Aug 21, 2018)

We had our first crop of potatoes this week. Fabulous and yummy


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

weecee said:


> We had our first crop of potatoes this week. Fabulous and yummy


Good stuff weecee. They taste great when you have made them


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Get a trickle feed hose - they are a sort of foam rubber - stick one end into a raised water butt and arrange the hose along the rows, the water trickles out and keeps things watered.


No excuses ?


----------



## Sally W (Aug 24, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> No excuses ?


@HOBIE you’ve inspired me to get going next year


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2018)

Well well done Sally W. Like Toney the Tiger says "Love that Taste" , Good luck


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh! I’m so jealous reading what you are growing. Due to my conditions i’m Unable to partake in such a worthwhile activity. It reminds me of the good life in the 1970’s . I’ve watched Hugh fearlessly eats it all since he did a programme a cook on the wild side. Then escape to river cottage. Etc...  Saw a programme Hugh did were the good people of Todmorden grew edible products all over town.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2018)

Out in the garden this morning & got a dish full of small toms. taste spot on


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 27, 2018)

Someone from work gave me a tomato plant and so far this summer I've had a few off it.  Still lots on there, just hoping and waiting for them to ripen.


----------



## weecee (Aug 27, 2018)

Hepato If you could manage a pot or a shopping bag you could grow potatoes or salads and enjoy them that way. A friend said she had nowhere to garden so I did a shopping bag with potatoes in it that she had by her door, fab spuds and no space reqd. Also not too cumbersome to  manage if you can't get around easily.  Salads grow in a pot on a windowsill or a table and herbs like chives and basil do too. One pot growing something will make you feel good. No major bending and lifting needed either. Good luck.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2018)

I just eat them off the plantweecee.


----------



## weecee (Aug 27, 2018)

The best way Hobie, especially for berries or fresh peas.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 28, 2018)

We have grown veg this year, have a glut of chard which I don’t really know what to do with. Purple carrots, yellow courgettes, rhubarb, strawberries, spring onions, parsnips ( not ready yet) and tomatoes which are still green! Next year we are going to get into it a bit more and are planning new raised beds. There isn’t anything better than just popping out to the garden to pick your spoils.


----------



## weecee (Aug 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> We have grown veg this year, have a glut of chard which I don’t really know what to do with. Purple carrots, yellow courgettes, rhubarb, strawberries, spring onions, parsnips ( not ready yet) and tomatoes which are still green! Next year we are going to get into it a bit more and are planning new raised beds. There isn’t anything better than just popping out to the garden to pick your spoils.


Chard can be frozen, just a quick blanch first.  Also good for stuffing like vine leaves. Chopped up can be added to salads, or finely chopped added to cous cous. Throw it into an omelette,  or cooked leftover chard can be added to savoury scones or muffins. Instead of spinach you can have it on an English muffin with egg on top. Very good for you and full of iron.


----------



## Cinnamon (Aug 29, 2018)

Just grown herbs this year ... lovely to snip them and put them in foods. Also sprig of mint in my ice cold water, very refreshing.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2018)

Been at the Toms today & Strawberry plants are flowering again,


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 3, 2018)

I now live in a flat, but I’ve got pots of basil, flat leaf parsley and thyme. I’ve also got a pomegranate bush on the balcony. First year, so nothing doing. Another summer like the one we had should get things going. (Tolerates frost to -10C). 

It’s not ecomically worthwhile growing stuff in a limited space such as spuds, when they are so cheap in the shops. I’ll be getting trailing strawberries for the balcony next year.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2018)

Had some very nice toms yesterday. Keeps you fit looking after them too.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2018)

Outside in garden. Toms still on go


----------



## MrsPeel (Sep 25, 2018)

we had an amazing garden in our house in Brazil, fruits, vegs, roots, here we have  communal gardens and we have a small balcony, when I was still more mobile we grew some stuff and we love plants too so the balcony and the place inside was full of green... then when my mobility got worse things died, I spent a long time bed bound....was lucky that my carer at the time had an allotment and kept bringing amazing stuff!
I have started being able to move a bit more and already we are growing herbs again, we did grow potatoes inside our larder, but on that I have to agree with @mikeyB  ...cheaper at Morrisons/Tesco/Asda....

Now I'm very excited to read this thread!!!  Thanks everyone, I didn't think we could grow much here....thank you especially @Barbie1 &  @weecee for all the info!! we LOVE figs and they are so expensive in the supermarkets! and strawberries...I have to try them!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2018)

We should all move to Brazil Mrs Peel ?  Sounds good. Took the last of my Toms off plants yesterday but cauliflowers look good and will get some cheese mix.


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 27, 2018)

Having grown veggies in potato growing bags - potatoes, beans, peas and then tomatoes and spring onions in pots, I have taken the leap and had a vegetable garden dug for me, so excited!  
I have got a row of garlic, two rows of onions, winter lettuce and spring cabbages planted, the rest is just dug over for the frost to do its job. 
In a tired flower bed I have some potatoes - Christmas new potatoes growing to cleanse the soil. 

Currently harvesting black cherry tomatoes - delicious and autumn raspberries - yum. 
Just finished our summer potatoes, but there are some great farms around with delicious potatoes. (I am not diabetic, my mum is and I put more veg than potatoes on the plate).

the eating and cooking apples are all in now and the plum tree will fruit next year, it only fruits every other year.  Happy that I've discovered about tree grease and tree wash, no nasties in the apples this year! 

It's great to be able to pick from the garden and cook for the plate, it tastes so much better and I am really excited about the veg plot next year, will have to start planning it out next couple of months.


----------



## weecee (Oct 30, 2018)

Try growing a golden yellow autumn raspberry . I think it is something like Autumn Gold or Falls Gold. Beautiful sweet golden raspberries.  Yummmm


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 4, 2018)

Still have some Toms. Makes you feel better


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 4, 2018)

Home grow tastes better


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Have finished sugar-snap peas, nearly finished strawberries, cauliflowers  nearly ready. Its Tomato time


Getting some supplies in this weekend. Seeds etc


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 16, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I now live in a flat, but I’ve got pots of basil, flat leaf parsley and thyme. I’ve also got a pomegranate bush on the balcony. First year, so nothing doing. Another summer like the one we had should get things going. (Tolerates frost to -10C).
> 
> It’s not ecomically worthwhile growing stuff in a limited space such as spuds, when they are so cheap in the shops. I’ll be getting trailing strawberries for the balcony next year.


try growing mangetout, or french beans, those dont need a lot of space and can be quite pricey to buy in the shops. 
edited to add:
They also do quite well in pots.


----------



## Seabreeze (Mar 16, 2019)

Got my potatoes chitting now. 
Need to get sowing stuff next week.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

Its that time of year.


----------



## Docb (Mar 22, 2019)

Planted some purple sprouting broccoli late last year - they were in the sale section of a garden centre- not knowing when they would crop.  I've found out it is now! Lovely.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

Docb said:


> Planted some purple sprouting broccoli late last year - they were in the sale section of a garden centre- not knowing when they would crop.  I've found out it is now! Lovely.


They will be the best tasting by far


----------



## Docb (Mar 23, 2019)

Agree with that Hobie, and the fresh leaves are the best spring greens ever!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 24, 2019)

Got some pkts of Peas today will be planting them tomorrow. It makes you feel good when out in the garden eating them.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking after things in the garden is healthy. Out in the fresh air & active


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2019)

Rhubarb is coming up. Look on the web its good for Diabetics


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2019)

Have been away for a few days & itching to see garden FULL of life. But only rhubarb is showing


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Sounds good Katieb  Being out in the garden keeps you active.


Being active is good for anyone. Sitting still is not good for you.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Got some pkts of Peas today will be planting them tomorrow. It makes you feel good when out in the garden eating them.


Shoots are now showing. I can taste them now


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Rhubarb is coming up. Look on the web its good for Diabetics


All over the web Duk might know but they arnt telling you. Please have a look


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2019)

Docb said:


> Agree with that Hobie, and the fresh leaves are the best spring greens ever!


Its got to be Healthy


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @HOBIE you’ve inspired me to get going next year


Are you inspired this year Sally W ? It makes sense


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Are you inspired this year Sally W ? It makes sense


----------



## Sally W (Apr 9, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Are you inspired this year Sally W ? It makes sense


Funny you should say that. I bought a raised trough from Lidl last week & a gardening pal is giving me advice. I’m going small year 1 to see how I get on. Will be trying courgettes, lettuce leaves & herbs to start


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Funny you should say that. I bought a raised trough from Lidl last week & a gardening pal is giving me advice. I’m going small year 1 to see how I get on. Will be trying courgettes, lettuce leaves & herbs to start


It makes your Head feel good growing your own healthy food


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 13, 2019)

Sun was out today, so guess where I've been this afternoon


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 19, 2019)

The peas that have been inside are going out tomorrow, still under cover but it keeps me busy.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 20, 2019)

I have dwarf Kale, sweetheart cabbage and broccoli spears baby plants to go in I think they are a bit small and would be ok if I didn't have to ward off slugs.  3 tomato plants developing.  I should get the peas going, I did put them in the ground earlier but noth bet the slugs had them.  Oh well, keep on attem


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2019)

Kale is full of vit C Jodee, keeps pesky colds away


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2019)

RHUBARB 4 TEE. Straight out the garden in less than a hour gone .


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2019)

Cant wait till my veg have come up


----------



## Pollyanna (May 3, 2019)

Temp supposed to be very low tonight with frost  just been out and put all my legumes and outdoor tomatoes to bed.. Will be really  if I lose my nasturtiums and early lettuce


----------



## Pollyanna (May 3, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> RHUBARB 4 TEE. Straight out the garden in less than a hour gone .


Love rhubarb any which way its one of the few fruits I really enjoy... Made 8lb of rhubarb and ginger conserve . Yummy..


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2019)

Pollyanna said:


> Love rhubarb any which way its one of the few fruits I really enjoy... Made 8lb of rhubarb and ginger conserve . Yummy..


I am the same Pollyanna, When I cook it in the pan with sweetner it is gone before it goes in the oven


----------



## Jodee (May 6, 2019)

Pollyanna said:


> Temp supposed to be very low tonight with frost  just been out and put all my legumes and outdoor tomatoes to bed.. Will be really  if I lose my nasturtiums and early lettuce


Hope all survived - the main problem I have is slugs and snails


----------



## Jodee (May 14, 2019)

Runner beans, moungtout and pea seed planted.  Wish I had got them off the market, they have plants already to go in, although there is always a risk of frost till end of May.  Cucumber plant is doing well and so are the tomato plants, one has the beginning of a truss forming   exciting   I put in some eggplant seeds too but I never had success last year and the seeds are past the use by date now, so they may or may not be good to grow.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2019)

Been in the garden today. Being active was good


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 26, 2019)

Digging is hard work, have discovered a stone mine! Or is that a granite mine? Chunks up to 15cm surely don't count as stones?
Will be last bed I make this year. Have got in mangetout, and, already cropping, salad leaves and radish, planting potatoes tomorrow,  seeds in for perpetual spinach beet, basil, rocket, and more radish. Got one tomato plant in, buying more hopefully runner beans to go in by mid week. Weather is warm and dry.


----------



## Docb (May 26, 2019)

Yup digging is hard work so I constructed some raised beds last year and you don't have to dig them!  I made some narrow gravel paths around them and any stones I find get thrown onto it.  Easy way to dispose of stones and they keep the paths maintained. Also planted some fruit and veg in amongst the flower border.  Dunno how that will work but it should be interesting.


----------



## HOBIE (May 26, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Digging is hard work, have discovered a some mine! Or is that a granite mine? Chunks up to 15cm surely don't count as stones?
> Will be last bed I make this year. Have got in mangetout, and, already cropping, salad leaves and radish, planting potatoes tomorrow,  seeds in for perpetual spinach beet, basil, rocket, and more radish. Got one tomato plant in, buying more hopefully runner beans to go in by mid week. Weather is warm and dry.


Keeps you fit ?


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 26, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Keeps you fit ?


Actually no, exacerbates frozen shoulder.


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2019)

Keeps you out in the fresh air & active. Frozen shoulder is a sign of diabetes. I would be all over the place if I could turn my T1 back !


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 29, 2019)

Have learned that recently, many peeps with diabetes, or prediabetes get frozen shoulder. Also thyroid problems.


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 31, 2019)

Trying to order perennial leek seeds, can't find them anywhere 
And how is it can get three packets of seeds delivered from UK to France for less than the price of a single packet as sold in local garden centre.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Have learned that recently, many peeps with diabetes, or prediabetes get frozen shoulder. Also thyroid problems.


As many of you know I am an Electrician & spend half my working life putting light fittings up. Balanced on steps with one arm holding the light & hanging on. Connecting up, hopefully job done


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2019)

Been in garden this morning, Everything is behaving


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2019)

Rhubarb is in the pan now & should be done 4T


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2019)

Tom plants doing well


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2019)

Could do with some Sunshine


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2019)

Have just come in after watering toms, nice in the garden tonight


----------



## bakebeans (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve got 3 tomato plants all with some lovely flowers on now so hopefully will have some tomatoes soon. My strawberry plant is looking really healthy but there’s no sign of any fruit. 

Just been out and deadheaded my hanging baskets and pots I’ve got tomorrow off work, can’t wait to get out and cut the grass and have a good tidy up


----------



## Sally W (Jun 21, 2019)

@HOBIE . Don’t seem very advanced to me. Do they look ok? As you can see some nibbling of runner beans so had to put pellets down. First pic is courgette


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2019)

To me they look like they want some more SUN  Good luck Sally, keep going & well done !


----------



## Sally W (Jun 21, 2019)

@HOBIE. Sun!? What’s that? I’m more familiar with rain where I live! The courgette plant is in a plastic raised bed with a cover and it gets warm even in this damp weather. I hope to get good results. How’s your garden doing?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @HOBIE. Sun!? What’s that? I’m more familiar with rain where I live! The courgette plant is in a plastic raised bed with a cover and it gets warm even in this damp weather. I hope to get good results. How’s your garden doing?


Toms are now where near with flowers on pea plant not to happy but sunflowers are good. I am happy & hope ur Sally


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2019)

Had my FIRST strawberry this morning. Did not make the house. Gone made me feel good


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2019)

Been out this morning, bright but cool


----------



## Docb (Jul 28, 2019)

Revived this thread because I picked my first runner beans of the season this morning.  The smell of fresh runner beans never fails to take me back 60 odd years to the days where we only ate what we grew.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2019)

We’ve been picking broad beans and mangetout for three weeks now, considering we’re up in the frozen north I’m surprised. Although my neighbours veg is well behind, we think it’s because we have installed raised beds this year. Made ratatouille with our courgettes last night, our first plants died but these have been smashing.


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2019)

eggyg said:


> We’ve been picking broad beans and mangetout for three weeks now, considering we’re up in the frozen north I’m surprised. Although my neighbours veg is well behind, we think it’s because we have installed raised beds this year. Made ratatouille with our courgettes last night, our first plants died but these have been smashing.


I love the little pink dress your Head Gardener is wearing!
We picked our first courgette yesterday, it’s a bit wonky and misshapen, but it won’t show once it’s chopped up!


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2019)

Robin said:


> I love the little pink dress your Head Gardener is wearing!
> We picked our first courgette yesterday, it’s a bit wonky and misshapen, but it won’t show once it’s chopped up!
> View attachment 12014


That’s Lady Sadie, head gardener and all round bossy boots! She keeps picking the peas and “ unzipping” them as shown by Gaga, puts the peas in her mouth, has a chew and gives them to me! We have trained her to put the pods in the bucket that we empty into the compost bin though!


----------



## Jodee (Jul 28, 2019)

wow you are doing great everybody.  My courgettes keep getting eaten by the slugs.  currently enjoying peas, cucumbers and bluberries + shortly going to be harvesting tomatoes and lettuce .


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 30, 2019)

I am enjoying the odd apricot off my first tree. They are massive (the size of a normal size peach) and quite sweet and juicy but will not keep. I got away with half at a time the other day but ate a whole one last night with some Gorgonzola cheese and unfortunately spiked up to 14... I was on 10 before eating it, so it was not as bad as it could have been. Only a few left on the tree as germination was poor this year.... need to have a word with my bees about that!!... but may have to give the remaining ones to family. My second tree only has 3 smaller ones on it and they are not quite ripe. Blueberries are just starting to ripen and there is a bumper crop but I have a horrible feeling that my chickens will harvest them before I do.... Some of them absolutely refuse to stay in their pen! Grrh!
Has anyone tried aquaponics?.... the water medium veg growing version rather than the fish/veg combo? I am considering trying this in my walk in attic where I have my hot water tank. It is warm all year round and there is a skylight although I would almost certainly need supplemental uv lighting. I was thinking of trying to producing lettuce and maybe tomatoes as well in the winter and possibly herbs. Just seems a good way to make use of the warm space and grow bug free salad in winter.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 30, 2019)

Great Barbara, lovely apricots.  Interesting to hear more if you do go ahead with the aquaponics, I've watched lots of you tube videos on it and would to do it but I just don't have the room at home.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 19, 2019)

Courgettes anyone? Been away for the weekend and came home to these! Obviously those two monster ones were hiding from me, Mr Eggy currently making courgette and tomato chutney. Think we’ll just have the one plant next year as there’s just far too many even with giving some of them away.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 19, 2019)

Spiralised and used in place of spaghetti?


----------



## eggyg (Aug 19, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Spiralised and used in place of spaghetti?


Actually just talking about that, my daughter suggested slicing longways and using in place of lasagne sheets. I think I would probably fry them off in some garlicky olive oil on a griddle. Have tried them “ spiralised” but I don’t have a spiraliser so just cut them very thinly, they were ok. Just had pork chops and ratatouille for tea, very nice it was too.


----------



## Jodee (Aug 19, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Courgettes anyone? Been away for the weekend and came home to these! Obviously those two monster ones were hiding from me, Mr Eggy currently making courgette and tomato chutney. Think we’ll just have the one plant next year as there’s just far too many even with giving some of them away.


Wonderful, I got one beautiful courgette from my plant, the slugs had the others   but the one I had untouched by slugs was delicious.

I have abundance of tomatoes at the moment and am getting excited as my eggplant plant is producing lots of baby fruits


----------



## Sally W (Aug 20, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Courgettes anyone? Been away for the weekend and came home to these! Obviously those two monster ones were hiding from me, Mr Eggy currently making courgette and tomato chutney. Think we’ll just have the one plant next year as there’s just far too many even with giving some of them away.


I’ve got 3 the size of marrows! @eggyg do you have recipe for courgette & tomato chutney please?


----------



## eggyg (Aug 20, 2019)

Sally W said:


> I’ve got 3 the size of marrows! @eggyg do you have recipe for courgette & tomato chutney please?


Here we go. Mr Eggy doubled the quantities and it took a lot longer to thicken than the two hours suggested.
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/6342/


----------



## Sally W (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks @eggyg & for tip about time taken. There’s only so much courgette soup I can eat


----------



## eggyg (Sep 10, 2019)

As we’re going away soon we have started harvesting as it will be the end of October when we get back. It’s been a great year for carrots, we’ve used loads and I picked the remainder today to store. Also picked the beetroot, some are too tiny to do any thing so they’ve gone in the compost.  Sick to death of courgettes, just spotted two monsters lurking, going to leave then until we get back and see how big they get. I’ve also picked the shallots to dry out and I will plait them just before we leave, the same for the onions which have been drying for a few days. The outdoor tomatoes are just starting to turn red and I picked half a dozen this morning to go on my crustless quiche I’ve made for tonight. We’ve also had loads of mangetout and broad beans which are now finished, lots of lettuce and still have leeks, parsnips and swede in the ground.  All in all it’s been a good year for veg.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 20, 2019)

Ok here is what's happening in the greenhouse right now, these did spend some time outside but as the nights are a lot cooler they are back in the greenhouse now.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 20, 2019)

eggyg said:


> As we’re going away soon we have started harvesting as it will be the end of October when we get back. It’s been a great year for carrots, we’ve used loads and I picked the remainder today to store. Also picked the beetroot, some are too tiny to do any thing so they’ve gone in the compost.  Sick to death of courgettes, just spotted two monsters lurking, going to leave then until we get back and see how big they get. I’ve also picked the shallots to dry out and I will plait them just before we leave, the same for the onions which have been drying for a few days. The outdoor tomatoes are just starting to turn red and I picked half a dozen this morning to go on my crustless quiche I’ve made for tonight. We’ve also had loads of mangetout and broad beans which are now finished, lots of lettuce and still have leeks, parsnips and swede in the ground.  All in all it’s been a good year for veg.



Wish I could of managed more courgettes, and never been successful with carrots.


----------

